# The Thoroughbred Contest with a prize



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay I have an entry for each Category. 

**For the Under Saddle Category I have posted a picture of Zeus being ridden bareback; HOWEVER it may not be a good enough qaulity of picture so I have posted a backup picture of Ali being ridden English.** 

Body Category - Headshot: Those Who Judge










Movement Category - Jump: I Cannon I Will










Under Saddle Category - Bareback: Gold Label











Under Saddle Category Backup Picture - English: Mr All In










Other Category - Best OTTB: Those Who Judge










This picture was taken ONE WEEK after Judge ran his last race. I rode him within the following week and he did wonderful W/T/C. One of the calmest OTTB's I've ever worked with. I think that once he realized he was done racing, he started enjoying anything and everything we did with or to him. (he had an incredible 49 starts! and retired 100%)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

1.*Conformation:*

*







*

2.*Head Shot*

*









*6.*Trot*

*









*7.*Canter*

*









*8.*Gallop:*

*









*9.*Jump*

*









*10.*Buck/Rearing:*

*









*11.*Other:*

*










Under Saddle:
*12.*Western :*

*









*13.*English:*

*









*14.*Bareback
*
*








Other:
*16.*Best OTTB(Off Track Thoroughbred): You're going to make me choose? :lol:*

*









and










*


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*Question?*

It says one per category...does that mean one picture per class in each category or one picture per category? Please let me know since I had a hard time picking pictures for only one category when I have several pictures that would fit in different classes in each category. 

Thanks,
Emmi


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

4. *Color* ItSo Complicated ('Regal, rescued 5 year old OTTB mare)









8. *Gallop* Tinsel and Ice ('Sierra' r.i.p, mare) and Can And Will ('Kenzie', filly)









12. *Western* Old Man Noah (Noah, OTTB three months into retraining)










16. *Best OTTB* Old Man Noah (off the track for two years.)









17. *Foal/Yearling *Can And Will ('Kenzie' 1 month old rescued filly)









18. *Funny* Old Man Noah* (*_What _ARE_ you_?!*)*


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> *You're going to make me choose? :lol:*


Unfortunatly, yes you do have to choose 



Horses4Healing said:


> It says one per category...does that mean one picture per class in each category or one picture per category? Please let me know since I had a hard time picking pictures for only one category when I have several pictures that would fit in different classes in each category.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emmi


Yes I mean, one picture per class, not category like I stated. 
Sorry for the mix up!


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Okay I am re-entering this contest with more pictures.

**For the Under Saddle Category I have posted a picture of Zeus being ridden bareback; HOWEVER it may not be a good enough qaulity of picture so I have posted a backup picture of Ali being ridden English.** 

Body Category:

Headshot: Those Who Judge










Conformation: Mr All In










Color: Gold Label












Movement Category

Trot: Those Who Judge










Gallop: Those Who Judge










Other: Derby











Jump: I Cannon I Will










Under Saddle Category - Bareback: Gold Label











Under Saddle Category Backup Picture - English: Mr All In










Other Category - Best OTTB: Those Who Judge










This picture was taken ONE WEEK after Judge ran his last race. I rode him within the following week and he did wonderful W/T/C. One of the calmest OTTB's I've ever worked with. I think that once he realized he was done racing, he started enjoying anything and everything we did with or to him. (he had an incredible 49 starts! and retired 100%)

Funny: Derby










Derby came to us with an eye injury that required eye drops three times a day. He would fight us like crazy until someone decided to try giving him a beer (since racetracks tend to give them to calm the horses down) and sure enough it worked. Can you say right place with a camera at the right time? He got used to having a beer three times a day and his eye did get better.


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Head shot

and under saddle.

I want to use the Head Shot as my official entry.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Head Shot of Zags:


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Best OTTB - Go Zags - I know it is small...sorry about that.








Markings - Last Night - love her beautiful blaze 









Under Saddle English - another small one


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

omgpink said:


> Unfortunatly, yes you do have to choose


 I'll enter the second one then.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Should mention that the deadline is June 1st
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Body:
Conformation









Headshot









Movement:
Trot









Canter









Gallop









Rear









Other









Under Saddle:
Western









English









Bareback









Other:
Best OTTB








Funny


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Body
2. Best head shot
*Frostinoss*


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

*eddie (can he star)* 
body 
-head shot
-colour
http://www.horseforum.com/members/21939/album/showing-3-3851/gorgeous-25028.jpg
under saddle
-english
-bareback


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^^ How's I guess you would enter my post stalker  xoxo


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

2.Head Shot










6.Trot








7.Canter








8.Gallop


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

PintoTess said:


> ^^^ How's I guess you would enter my post stalker  xoxo


haha actually didn't this time. normally yes but not this time bahaha


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Haha oh you >.< <3 ya


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

*conformation photo of "Buzz Light" Registered Thoroughbred*


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

*Head Shot*








*Trot*








*Funny*








*Western*








*Bareback*








*Best OTTB*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm assuming entries are still open so here I go 

*Categories:
**Body:*
2.*Head Shot
*









*Movement(No Rider):*7.*Canter









Under Saddle:*
english


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

trot/best OTTB:








gallop:








rear:


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

All of the photos are of my horse Freddie :3
Body:
Head Shot










Movement(No Rider):
Trot










Under Saddle:
English (sorry that we look small)









Bareback









Other:
Best OTTB(Off Track Thoroughbred)









Funny


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

These are my three OTTBs

1.*Conformation *- Winsome
*









* 2.*Head Shot *- Winsome
*







*

4.*Color *- Graceful Victory









*Movement(No Rider):
*5.*Walk *- Lucky Krews
*









*6.*Trot *- Lucky Krews
*








*
7.*Canter *- Graceful Victory









8.*Gallop *- Graceful Victory









9.*Jump *- Winsome









10.*Buck/Rearing *- Graceful Victory









11.*Other *- Lucky Krews








* 
Under Saddle:
*12.*Western *- Lucky Krews
*









*13.*English *- Lucky Krews









14.*Bareback *- Lucky Krews







*

Other:
*16.*Best OTTB(Off Track Thoroughbred) *- Lucky Krews
*








*
18.*Funny *- Lucky Krews


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Conformation: YieldtotheQueen








Head Shot: YieldtotheQueen








Head Shot: Wish Upon a Zar


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Subbing! I will post some pictures in a bit.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

When is this contest suppose to end?? Just curious


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Thoroughbred off the track First Dressage show


----------



## Jumper399 (May 25, 2012)

Best Head Shot:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

It ends June 1st!

Great entries so far everyone!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't forget to enter by June 1st!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, I just joined tonight, this is my first post, thought a good place to start is to share some pics of 2 of my babies  Kid Rocker is a 5yr old ottb that last raced in January, I got him off the track 3 days after his last race. Angel Till Dawn is Kid's 17yr old dam. We got her in mid February.

Body:
1.Conformation

Angel Till Dawn









2.Head Shot

Kid Rocker









3.Markings

Kid Rocker









4.Color

Angel Till Dawn









Movement(No Rider):
5.Walk

Angel Till Dawn









6.Trot

Angel Till Dawn









7.Canter

Kid Rocker









8.Gallop
9.Jump
10.Buck/Rearing

Kid Rocker









11.Other

Kid Rocker









Under Saddle:
12.Western 
13.English
14.Bareback
15.Racing

Kid Rocker









Other:
16.Best OTTB(Off Track Thoroughbred)

Kid Rocker









17.Foal/Yearling
18.Funny

Kid Rocker










Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/thoroughbred-contest-prize-122748/#ixzz1w8b31Lmd


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

All of these pictures are of Boss, a 16hh OTTB. He's taught me a lot, and I hope to show him this summer!

1.Conformation- You can use any or all of these photos for Boss' conformation.

3.Markings- I think Boss' face markings look like a backwards question mark with an upside-down exclamation mark! 

/Users/timcullen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2012/Horseback Riding lesson on Boss! 5:26:2012/IMG_2818.JPG

4.Color- I love his rich bay color! 

/Users/timcullen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2012/Horseback Riding lesson on Boss! 5:26:2012/IMG_2814.JPG

13.Under Saddle, English- He's really well mannered!

/Users/timcullen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2012/Horseback Riding lesson on Boss! 5:26:2012/IMG_2816.JPG

16.Best OTTB- 


/Users/timcullen/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2012/Horseback Riding lesson on Boss! 5:26:2012/IMG_2816.JPG

(I hope this works- we have had some problems with our computer lately)


Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover (May 10, 2012)

SHOOT! IT DIDN'T WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh Well!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Submission are now closed and I will be picking the winners today!!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone for entering, I loved seeing all of your lovely Thoroughbreds! Was a tough contest to judge and I hope everyone thinks I was fair! I will PM the Overall winners about their prizes 

*Overall Winners*
*First*









*Second*









*Third*









*Category Winners*
*Body:*

1.Conformation









2.Head Shot









3.Markings









4.Color










*Movement(No Rider):*

5.Walk









6.Trot









7.Canter









8.Gallop









9.Jump









10.Buck/Rearing









11.Other










*Under Saddle:*

12.Western 












​


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

13.English









14.Bareback









15.Racing








[/SIZE]

*Other:*

16.Best OTTB(Off Track Thoroughbred)









17.Foal/Yearling









18.Funny








​


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey that's my boy in first place! And trot! YAY! Thank you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NutBolts (Mar 30, 2011)

Good job everybody! That was fun!


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Yay both Angel and Kid got some wins in there  Thanks!


----------



## Conrad And Freddie (Mar 7, 2012)

WOOT! Best OTTB  Thank you, I enjoyed seeing everyone's beautiful TB's


----------



## luckydragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay! All three of mine got placed  Victory got best gallop, Winsome best jump, and Lucky best western!  Love seeing so many TBs!!!!


----------

